# Hard Spots In Goat Udder



## farmerjohn (Jun 11, 2010)

I have a goat that was given to me last year. She is the doe who has thrown such nice looking kids. Her udder has a hard spot just above a teat on one side and the other side is a bit of a larger spot. 

She does not particularly mind being milked as she is not nursing the kids and this may be why she did not take to them. It may have been uncomfortable to her. Her right teat seems to be on the smaller side and her left side is larger but is funny shaped. She is also a bit red and chafed on that teat. Her entire udder though seems to be a bit firm even after milking. I am wondering if she had mastitus. She was born 4/01/09 so she is very young yet. I brought her home in June last year and her udder was very small at that time. I bred her in August. 

She has a great temperment but I am wondering what might have happened to cause her udder to be this hard. Any ideas out there or things that I am unawre of that can happen to an udder or strange looking teats?

Will try and post pics of kids.
http://s1030.photobucket.com/albums/y366/sirgeorg1/Baby Goats/


----------



## CarolT (Mar 12, 2009)

My Rosie has problems with congested udder, feels like a really hard chunk inside the udder. No fever and mastitis tests are negative. Vitamin C tablets and massage and heat is how we treated last year and what I plan to do this year, hope by starting off that way it won't get as severe as last year (she came to me in milk and the congestion there.) And the massage is a lot more pressure than you think she'd like, but she does...


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

When I first started raising goats, we were newly on our place and all our pastures were New Zealand grasses (endophyte free). After about 5 yrs the local grasses intruded and I was less able to keep the areas ungrazed as much mowed. This means the local grass "matured". The local grass is Fescue 31.

I tell you this because it only took a couple of years for me to start seeing hard knots in my does' udders. They did not test positive for anything negative. All I did was stop them from eating the local grass when it was matured; and within a year and half none of them had knots in their udders; nor did they have hard udders. I have no doubt it was the "endophytes" in the local grass that caused the knots.


----------



## luvzmybabz (Sep 8, 2008)

Left side is funny shaped explain funny shaped or pictures would be very helpful.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Get some 'whirl paks' from the local vet. Take a clean sample from the affected side of the udder. Pack in styrofoam lined shipping box and send to LSU Mastitis Clinic. OVER NIGHT AIR with UPS. The testing is free. Shipping is costy.

Louisiana State University Ag Center 
Hill Farm Research Station, Mastitis Lab 
3380 Highway 79
Homer, LA 71040


----------



## farmerjohn (Jun 11, 2010)

I have tested for mastitus and she is negative. Actually have tested twice. But not by a lab. Her right side-facing her back end-was a little softer this am milking that it has been The hard spot in that teat was just at the point where the teat joins the udder and was on the inside portion of the udder floor.The other side had a hard place above where the teat joins the udder and the ahrd area was to the outer side of the udder floor. It is almost like I am holding a football in trying to milk. Up until this AM it also felt as if there was a tight band going through the center midpoint of the udder. I am milking approximately 10 cups per day from her, pasturizing and feeding back to the twins. I can milk her to the point I get no more milk on the right side and the teat becomes flabby but the udder stays on the firm side. The left side teat looks narrow at the top and bulges somewhat on the one side and the end is very small and pointy. Looks like a balloon blowed up and then the air left out. I have been cleaning her good, rubbing her down and massaging with the Ideal Brand Udder Balm. Therewas some improvement this A.M. time. She was somewhat red and sore on the right teat and that has completely cleared up and the left side is getting better. I am going to have to read up on this grass and the endophytes". That is very interesting to hear about. 

I know when I milk the Niggies that their udders shrink and become very soft and flacid but not this does. I am hoping that I am doing all I can for her. WHo knows what she had gone through before I got her. She has been extremely skittish since I got her and is now becoming calm and peaceful and talks to me alot when I am near her and is just beginning to lean into me and to want to be petted. She will now come to me when I get to the barn and she is seeking me out which is a big change from last year. 

Where do I get some Vit C tablets? The drugstore? Thanks everyone.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Not by a lab? I'm confused. What testing then?

Chewable Vitamin C is available at a pharmacy or the vitamin store or Wal Mart in the vitamin section.


----------



## farmerjohn (Jun 11, 2010)

Thanks Alice. I had some of the tablets already. Just want to make sure I am giving the right thing. 

There is a mastitus test "strip" that is sold . It has 4 corners that are black in color and you put a drop of the milk on and it chnages color if mastitis is present. Do not know how good they are but was recomended by a goat person so I used it. Also used it 2 years ago on a goat I was given and she did have mastitis and the test block did change color as soon as I put the milk on it. And she was showing blood in her milkings and after the milk set awhile there was a little blood in the bottom of the jar. This doe is not showing any blood in her milk though. But I consider you one of the experts here so if you say those cards are bogus I will go with the lab.


----------



## CarolT (Mar 12, 2009)

Rosie loves her vitamin C treat LOL I just don't tell her it's good for her. Her udder was really hard the first and second day, it felt some better this morning. I also have a sock with rice that I heat up and mold around the bag. She loves the warmth, the massage and the mammogram presses (LOL that's what it has to feel like) I do, she stands still for all of it. Try milking and the rodeo is on! I got a pint today but the kids are getting a good appetite


----------



## Laverne (May 25, 2008)

Any over the counter mastitis test kit is not 100 % accurate. It can show a possible issue going on but a test at a lab will tell you what you're dealing with so an appropriate antibiotic infusion can be used. The over the counter infusions may not work for certain bacterias.


----------



## farmerjohn (Jun 11, 2010)

On Wednesday the milk total was 12.5 cups. But the udder still stayed somewhat hard. I did read up on a few articles and studies on the Fescue. Very interesting. I am going to be checking out this "Brome" hay that I ahve been feeding and see what more I can learn about it. Anyone feed their goats corn stalks? And if so, Any issues with it that have been noticed?


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

I haven't seen the mastitis test strips. If she were my goat, I'd have the lab testing done. Also, if you ask them to do a sensitivity test on the results, they will tell you what antibiotic to use on the specific germ that grew in the test. (If there were germs)

See if you can get the 'whirl paks' locally. If not, send me a PM with your address and I'll mail you some.

Keep massaging and milking her out as much as you can.


----------



## farmerjohn (Jun 11, 2010)

How much do I need to send in? A vets office finally called and will sell me a"medium size" bag. Which I was told was about a cups worth. Would I need to send in that much to be tested? Doe milked out at 8 cups this A.M. I think that is alot and there is still this evenings milking. I think that is alot but I wonder how much more it could be if her udder was in better shape.


----------



## farmerjohn (Jun 11, 2010)

Can a goat get mastitis if she is not pregnant? Just curious. Girl milked out a total of 13 cups today. Seems to be going up a little each day which is good.


----------

